#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  i have Api 570 exam any one can help

## astars

hello there i have API 570 exam next month can anyone send to me any  exam sample or question bank or any thing can help me in this exam
my email eng.ashraf.zanaty@gmail.com 


thanks at allSee More: i have Api 570 exam any one can help

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

API 570 Course Material with bank of questions and answers (426 Pages & 9.01 MB)
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Also, may be you find something useful here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## csrajesh

Hie!

Please visit **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for API 570 Exam Study Materials and Question Banks. Please visit regularly for updated materials.

----------


## apiXams

you can download api 570 - 2012 guide with question bank at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohammed21

Dear Mr.Abdel Halim galala, can you please reupload the link since the link is dead! 
Highly appreciated

----------


## aabdulaslam@gmail.com

You can find the material at below mentioned link.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aabdulaslam@gmail.com

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## acier58

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear All,

Here a another link for this book.

Enjoy!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mirfan389

dear 

I also wanted to appear for API 570 exam, if you have API 570 code in pdf and other related stuff, kindly send to me.

mirfan389@hotmail.com

thanks 

Muhammad Irfan

----------


## mirfan389

dear 

I also wanted to appear for API 570 exam, if you have API 570 code in pdf and other related stuff, kindly send to me.

mirfan389@hotmail.com

thanks 

Muhammad Irfan

----------


## niel_ca

Does anyone have the CASTI Guide for API 570? I would really appreciate if sent to niel_ca@yahoo.ca

----------


## prasad_kcp

Does anyone have the CASTI Guide for API 570 & API 653? Plz sent to prasad_kcp@hotmail.com

----------

